# Complete Plum Crazy AR15 Lower with 6 position M4 Collapsible Stock



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Any input on this lower, complete lower and the price ain't bad if it is worth it????? Your feed back is welcome
Thanks in ADVANCE
bib
</SPAN> 







 *WSS C15 LOWER RECIEVER 5.56*

View More Products by PCF
STYLE: PCFARC15LOWBPRICE  *$139.99* 














[/URL]   








*Plum Crazy Firearms Complete AR15 Lower Reciver W/ 6 Position Stock *
Item Number: PCFARC15LOWB 

The Complete AR15 Lower is engineered using fiber reinforced composite material, more resilient to damage than aluminum. These lower receivers have been extensively tested and proven. Now there is an AR15 that sets the standard for the next generation of shooting enthusiasts. 

*Specifications: *
Weighs approximately Â½ that of Forged Aluminum Receiver 
Durability surpasses forged aluminum receiver 
Impervious to chemicals including acids, fuels and salts 
Reduced wear properties and no color loss from wear 
Engineered for acceptance of Mil.Spec.Parts (less winter trigger) 





*Home » AR15 LOWER RECEIVERS + » Complete Lower Receivers









*







*Manufacturer:* Plum Crazy Firearms
*Plum Crazy Complete Lower Receiver W/ 6pos Stock Discounts Apply !
*Free Standard Shipping on all retail purchases over $500!








*Complete Plum Crazy AR15 Lower with 6 position M4 Collapsible Stock*

***Free Shipping! 
The Complete AR15 Lower is engineered using fiber reinforced composite material, more resilient to damage than aluminum. These lower receivers have been extensively tested and proven. HF, FN and 
Glock all used polymers to bring their products into the new millennium. Now there is an AR15 that sets the standard for the next generation of shooting enthusiasts.
Receiver (this is a part of product #1) 

<LI class=style1>Weighs approximately Â½ that of Forged Aluminum Receiver <LI class=style1>Durability surpasses forged aluminum receiver <LI class=style1>Impervious to chemicals including acids, fuels and salts <LI class=style1>Reduced wear properties and no color loss from wear 
Engineered for acceptance of Mil.Spec.Parts (less winter trigger)
****Lower has a LIFETIME WARRANTY*** *


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Bob
I will say that I don't have one, but I have heard a lot of good about them. Classic arms has them for a couple bucks cheaper. http://www.classicfirearms.co/semi-auto rifles.htm 
I would use one if I was trying to put together a cheap rifle.

The Mech.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I just bought the exact same lower. Purchased it through Classic Arms for $129.95 and had it shipped to Nate (Dixie on here). Picked it up Last Saturday. I am nowhere near an expert but the few guys that have looked at it were impressed for the price. 

If you're somewhere close your welcome to check mine out before ordering. Just PM me.

Sean


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

FYI
additional input

Their fire control group is advertised as "reduced mass".

"reduced mass" = something other than metal (i.e. plastic) 

Oh heck no am I ever buying an AR-15 with a plastic fire control group. I wouldn't touch this


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Nate what does 1 of these run out the door $


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bobinbusan said:


> FYI
> additional input
> 
> Their fire control group is advertised as "reduced mass".
> ...


The S&W M&P15-22 uses a polymer FCG and it is identical in dimensions to the metal ones used in a standard AR15. In my experience with M&P15-22s at a local shooting range I've never seen any FCG part break in the many many tens of thousands of rounds put through the rifle.

Plum Crazy isn't the first venture into polymer AR15 lowers. Cavalry Arms made a one piece polymer lower that was enjoyed good reviews from the AR15.com crowd before the company folded due to legal issues.

Polymer is progress.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I didn't buy my Plum Crazy lower to build a quality AR. I'm putting together a T-14 (.410) and didn't think I needed high quality components since this will be a fun gun plus a HD weapon that my wife can shoot. If the PC lower ends up unsatisfactory I can always replace it. Also, I've heard that PC really stands behind their warranty. I've got $550.00 total in this weapon including a spare 13 round mag, shipping and FFL transfer.


----------

